

Avoid the fate of the frog - nsimpson
http://fridayreflections.typepad.com/weblog/2007/09/avoid-the-fate-.html

======
brlewis
The boiling frog story is illustrative of humans, not frogs.

<http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/frogboil.asp>

